# Update auf KDE 17.12.0 kein Mailversand mit Kmail [gelöst]

## deranonyme

Hallo

Ich habe heute auf KDE 17.12.0 geupdatet. Seitdem geht der Mailversand mit kmail nicht mehr. Als lapidare Antwort kommt "Fehler beim Übertragen der Nachricht. Serverfehler". Hat jemand eine Tipp was da los sein könnte? Übrigen egal ob aud Kmail oder Kontakt heraus. Habe Akonadi schon mal neu eingerichtet, ohne Erfolg. Wenn ich auf Notizen klicke stürzt Kontact übrigens komplett ab.Last edited by deranonyme on Fri Dec 22, 2017 2:13 pm; edited 3 times in total

----------

## deranonyme

So, das Problem mit den Aufgaben konnte ich durch rekompilieren von Kjots lösen. Aber der Versand von E-Mails hängt noch immer. Ich habe jetzt alle Pakete neu gebaut von denen Akonadi und Kmail abhängen - keine Verbesserung. Was auffällt ist, dass das Kontextmenü des Postausgangs von Kmail flackert wenn dort eine E-Mail festhängt. Ist der Postausgang leer ist das Kontextmenü stabil. Irgendein Prozess läuft Amok. Warum? Wo sollte ich mit der Fehlersuche ansetzen?

```

top - 08:32:20 up 4 min,  4 users,  load average: 3,83, 1,82, 0,72

Tasks: 281 total,   5 running, 276 sleeping,   0 stopped,   0 zombie

%CPU(s): 23,5 us,  6,8 sy,  0,3 ni, 69,4 id,  0,1 wa,  0,0 hi,  0,0 si,  0,0 st

KiB Spch: 16467128 total, 12970592 free,  2014372 used,  1482164 buff/cache

KiB Swap:  8372220 total,  8372220 free,        0 used. 14350160 avail Spch

  PID USER      PR  NI    VIRT    RES    SHR S  %CPU %MEM     ZEIT+ BEFEHL                                                                                 

 1042 frank     20   0 2322944  41224  26792 R  63,2  0,3   1:43.03 akonadiserver                                                                          

 1049 frank     20   0 2202232 133704  15968 S  38,7  0,8   1:03.99 mysqld                                                                                 

 1358 frank     20   0  279948  24140   8808 R  17,2  0,1   0:28.00 python3.5                                                                              

  858 frank     20   0   37040   4332   2948 S  13,6  0,0   0:22.63 dbus-daemon                                                                            

 1140 frank     20   0  609044  49932  38212 S  11,3  0,3   0:19.41 akonadi_maildir                                                                        

 1280 frank     20   0 2211512 302408 131340 S   6,6  1,8   0:21.78 Web Content                                                                            

 1144 frank     20   0 1119120  96060  75860 S   3,6  0,6   0:05.49 akonadi_mailfil                                                                        

 1089 frank     20   0 9285408 660272 153196 S   3,3  4,0   0:41.44 firefox                                                                                

 1139 frank     39  19  633564  61732  43356 S   3,3  0,4   0:07.12 akonadi_indexin                                                                        

  932 frank     20   0 3180576 101640  81184 S   3,0  0,6   0:09.56 kwin_x11                                                                               

 1137 frank     20   0 1090080  92116  73992 S   3,0  0,6   0:05.55 akonadi_archive                                                                        

  524 root      20   0  269988  60724  36116 S   2,6  0,4   0:12.03 X                                                                                      

 1035 frank     20   0  510592  38044  33364 S   2,6  0,2   0:05.05 akonadi_control                                                                        

 1138 frank     20   0  678952  42996  38272 S   2,6  0,3   0:04.67 akonadi_followu                                                                        

 1155 frank     20   0 1076336  88976  71252 R   2,6  0,5   0:04.68 akonadi_sendlat                                                                        

 1149 frank     20   0  661136  47476  40344 S   2,3  0,3   0:04.58 akonadi_newmail 
```

PS: Nicht nur der Versand sondern auch der Empfang von Mails ist gestört da Akonadi Amok läuft. Die Prozessauslastung durch Akonadi, Mysqld und Dbus ist extrem hoch. Da es kein allgemeines Problem zu sein scheint vermute ich ein Problem nach den GCC Update. Das habe ich allerdings nach dem GCC Update Wiki durchgeführt.

----------

## deranonyme

Kmail läuft jetzt nach einem Update vom mysql 

```
mysql_upgrade -u root -p 
```

Allerdings ist noch etwas im Argen. Mysql und Akonadi starten ständig neue Tasks und belasten das System.

```

franks mysql # ps ux | grep mysql

root      2384  0.0  0.0  12904   872 pts/1    S+   11:11   0:00 grep --colour=auto mysql

franks mysql # ps ux | grep mysql

root      2386  0.0  0.0  12904   836 pts/1    S+   11:11   0:00 grep --colour=auto mysql

franks mysql # ps ux | grep akonadi

root      2390  0.0  0.0  12904   932 pts/1    S+   11:12   0:00 grep --colour=auto akonadi

franks mysql # ps ux | grep akonadi

root      2392  0.0  0.0  12904   936 pts/1    S+   11:12   0:00 grep --colour=auto akonadi

franks mysql # ps ux | grep akonadi

root      2394  0.0  0.0  12904   992 pts/1    S+   11:12   0:00 grep --colour=auto akonadi

franks mysql # top

top - 11:17:29 up 13 min,  4 users,  load average: 1,32, 1,99, 1,45

Tasks: 269 total,   2 running, 267 sleeping,   0 stopped,   0 zombie

%CPU(s): 15,4 us,  4,3 sy,  0,2 ni, 80,1 id,  0,1 wa,  0,0 hi,  0,0 si,  0,0 st

KiB Spch: 16467128 total, 11823308 free,  2643688 used,  2000132 buff/cache

KiB Swap:  8372220 total,  8372220 free,        0 used. 13676468 avail Spch

  PID USER      PR  NI    VIRT    RES    SHR S  %CPU %MEM     ZEIT+ BEFEHL                                                                                                                                                                             

 1027 frank     20   0 3004084  65796  30484 S  31,1  0,4   4:07.61 akonadiserver                                                                                                                                                                      

 1031 frank     20   0 3121816 161024  16484 S  23,2  1,0   3:16.95 mysqld                                                                                                                                                                             

 1295 frank     20   0 2115920 242556 107472 S   9,6  1,5   4:31.31 Web Content                                                                                                                                                                        

 1050 frank     20   0 9270428 692716 159312 S   8,9  4,2   4:52.13 firefox                                                                                                                                                                            

  514 root      20   0  287972  82596  51316 S   8,3  0,5   0:43.41 X                                                                                                                                                                                  

 1486 frank     20   0  280340  24252   8736 S   7,6  0,1   1:02.84 python3.5                                                                                                                                                                          

  825 frank     20   0   37592   4848   3024 S   6,0  0,0   0:50.87 dbus-daemon                                                                                                                                                                        

  919 frank     20   0 3197456 107312  82284 R   5,3  0,7   0:59.99 kwin_x11                                                                                                                                                                           

 1147 frank     20   0  605660  47768  38552 S   4,6  0,3   0:40.98 akonadi_maildir                                                                                                                                                                    

  999 frank     20   0  609460  66392  53996 S   2,6  0,4   0:04.66 konsole                                                                                                                                                                            

 1015 frank     20   0  721628  88944  64568 S   2,6  0,5   0:02.96 dolphin                                                                                                                                                                            

 1273 frank     20   0 5849548 355644 198088 S   2,6  2,2   1:07.38 kontact   

mysql # akonadictl restart

D-Bus session bus is not available!

Abgebrochen (Speicherabzug geschrieben)

```

Wie kann ich die Ursache dafür eingrenzen?

----------

## asturm

Probiers mit qtsql und akonadi rebuild.

----------

## deranonyme

Nach einem Löschen aller Akonadi Dateien ohne laufende Akonadi und Mysql Prozesse und nachfolgender Neueinrichtung von Kmail scheint jetzt alles stabil und mit angemessener Prozessorbelastung zu laufen.   :Very Happy: 

----------

## deranonyme

So, ich hatte jetzt nochmal etwas Zeit mich des Themas anzunehmen. Die Ursache ist das SSL Verschlüsselung im Versand nicht funktioniert. TLS geht, SSL nicht. Ports habe ich geprüft, die stimmen.

Hat jemand einen Tipp was da los ist?

----------

## asturm

.0 regression.

----------

## deranonyme

 *asturm wrote:*   

> .0 regression.

 

?????   :Shocked: 

----------

## asturm

https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=388068

----------

## deranonyme

Dieser Patch hat das Problem für mich gelöst: https://phabricator.kde.org/D9476

----------

